# Help on intake manifold bolt torque settings



## AllenF (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Folks,

We are new owners of a 66 goat and we are replacing the intake manifold (4bbl with a 3/2) and need torque specs. Does anyone have that value handy? 

Thanks, 

Allen


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

35 ft/lbs


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

you should pick up a repair manual because there is also a sequence that is supposed to be used


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

:agree 

Usually need to start in the middle and work your way out going from left bank to right bank......


----------

